# Arnolds legs



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Over the years i have read alot of stuff writen about how Arnolds legs were not that great, but looking at this pic, i think they were pretty impressive.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

His calves certainly look huge!!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I think people are comparing them to the standard of legs in modern bdybuilding when they say Arnolds legs arent good. Theyre werent many bodybuilders back in the 70's with huge legs.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

H22civic said:


> I think people are comparing them to the standard of legs in modern bdybuilding when they say Arnolds legs arent good. Theyre werent many bodybuilders back in the 70's with huge legs.


that is true although tom platz had the best legs iv ever seen... even judging by 2days standards


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

He competed around the same time at Tom Platz, who had possibly the best legs ever, so in comparison, Arnolds were crap! :lol:










tbh though, i wouldn't say Arnolds were poor, just the rest was so good/better than everyone else.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

gym rat said:


> that is true although tom platz had the best legs iv ever seen... even judging by 2days standards


Great minds and all that :beer: :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think the thing with Arnolds legs was that guys said he was the best Mr O of all time when he had both weak legs and abs compared to his upper body.....he certainly should not of won the 1980 Mr O.....

but if we look at what he has done for bodybuilding then he is the greatest...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

my legs are better than arnolds (yeah i said it)...........

now:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Prove it



Khaos said:


> my legs are better than arnolds (yeah i said it)...........
> 
> now:lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

gauntlet is down, lets judge it then


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

He's done a lot for the sport, but he's not the best  (yes go on shoot me)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Prove it


on behalf of khaos (pic taken of him at 21 if i am right)

if thats what they were like then,fook knows how good they look now!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

arny had such a good shaped upper body and his pecs and upper arms were phenomenal (even by today's standards IMO) that his legs - though decent at the time were out shone by his upper body


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

coldo said:


> He competed around the same time at Tom Platz, who had possibly the best legs ever, so in comparison, Arnolds were crap! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom Apparently, is recovering from his 2nd heart attack.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I think there pretty impressive TBH


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

weeman said:


> on behalf of khaos (pic taken of him at 21 if i am right)
> 
> if thats what they were like then,fook knows how good they look now!!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Bloody hell khaos mate reps to you...

How long ago was that pic?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> Bloody hell khaos mate reps to you...
> 
> How long ago was that pic?


think it was taken of him in '94 mate.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

FK sake, khaos amense physique m8.

impressed to say the least.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

weeman said:


> think it was taken of him in '94 mate.


 So he's about 36/37 now?

Is he still competing etc?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm not competing at mo, but i am gathering steam to do some shows soon, i'm 36


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Any recent pictures khaos? you look great in that picture mate.. good stuff!

As uriel said, i think it was just his upper body outshone them...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Arnold didn't have sh1t legs. It was a different time - look at the way they posed, it was about a graceful sweep from the feet out to the shoulders, legs were never emphasised.

Just fashion and times changing.

Tom Platz is a poor counter example, he emerged towards the end of Arnolds career, so not really indicitave of the same school of thought as that era.

Also, I'd argue that in terms of proportion, Toms legs were OVER developed, his upper body certainly never matched up, IMO. Just a genetic strong point - which he quite rightly exploited.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

There you go - impressive upper body no doubt, but probably only just on par for the era - the quads however are massively developed - over developed you could argue, if going by most of todays judging criteria.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done Khaos, look like a young Brian Buchanon with massive quads, get back on the stage mate, good X frame.

I am an old git and remember when the mags used to do the best bodypart awards at the Olympia (1984 times) Arnolds quads were always over shadowed by his upper body, but he has done so much for the sport over the decades.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i'm not competing at mo, but i am gathering steam to do some shows soon, i'm 36


36?...Thats old,man ! :whistling:

Baastard only just seen you back online,you never told me that yesterday when i got the picture message you sent me. :lol:

Welcome back bud !


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> on behalf of khaos (pic taken of him at 21 if i am right)
> 
> if thats what they were like then,fook knows how good they look now!!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


i thought the pic was a young kai green, lol, good stuff mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys a bit of a noob question! I work my legs once a week, but I see a lot of people just working there upper body! I have really skinny legs, so I will always train them. Does working legs help increase upper body growth?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Judas said:


> Hi guys a bit of a noob question! I work my legs once a week, but I see a lot of people just working there upper body! I have really skinny legs, so I will always train them. Does working legs help increase upper body growth?


in short,yes


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> in short,yes


Cheers squire.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Grrr must resist urge to start squatting right now grrrrr


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Overdeveloped Platz,s legs but man do I want them!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Awsome physique for 21 in that pic mate, very interested to see your next prepration.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe that if Arnie was competing today, with all the support, supplementation and science, he would come in with whatever was required to win. he was a pathfinder for generations of bodybuilders to follow He should have never won the 1980 Olympia but with only training several weeks for it after five years out of competative bodybuilding I think thats a known.

I remember reading about Bertil Fox, answering a question about how he rated leg extension machines, and he stated his gym did not have one, its hard I think for young builders to understand, there just wasn't the state of the art gyms or supplements out there then, even at Pro level...


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

freddee said:


> I believe that if Arnie was competing today, with all the support, supplementation and science, he would come in with whatever was required to win. he was a pathfinder for generations of bodybuilders to follow He should have never won the 1980 Olympia but with only training several weeks for it after five years out of competative bodybuilding I think thats a known.
> 
> I remember reading about Bertil Fox, answering a question about how he rated leg extension machines, and he stated his gym did not have one, its hard I think for young builders to understand, there just wasn't the state of the art gyms or supplements out there then, even at Pro level...


 Spot on, i started training in 1963, with malcolm stringer, one of reg parks training partners. His club was austere, with only free weights, an olympic bar, and wooden benches, covered with army blankets. Competed on same stage as arnold 66 universe, i was in the junior britain. He is one of the most remarkable man on the planet, imo. myb:thumbup1:


----------

